# Heebee Jeebees!!



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Definitely have a case today. So my friend is dating this high maintenance woman = boob job and face work, want to get a butt lift, only dated doctors etc etc. He calls me up and asks if I can do her a favor. She wants to list her house, but she wants to sell it herself. Because she "has sold six properties" and she knows what she needs to do. OK. So I go to her house on a Saturday afternoon, sign her up on limited service contract for only an MLS listing, nor representation at all. I listed it on the MLS, uploaded some photos - NO! Those aren't good enough, use these instead. So I uploaded all 20+ photos that I took. Apparently those aren't good enough, now she has another agent call and ask my broker for his password so she can upload new photos. 
I ****ing hate high maintenance, entitled *****es. Never again!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ynot said:


> Definitely have a case today. So my friend is dating this high maintenance woman = boob job and face work, want to get a butt lift, only dated doctors etc etc. He calls me up and asks if I can do her a favor. She wants to list her house, but she wants to sell it herself. Because she "has sold six properties" and she knows what she needs to do. OK. So I go to her house on a Saturday afternoon, sign her up on limited service contract for only an MLS listing, nor representation at all. I listed it on the MLS, uploaded some photos - NO! Those aren't good enough, use these instead. So I uploaded all 20+ photos that I took. Apparently those aren't good enough, now she has another agent call and ask my broker for his password so she can upload new photos.
> I ****ing hate high maintenance, entitled *****es. Never again!


Why didn't you do her butt lift for her,with YOUR boot up HER ass.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'd just fulfill what is required based on the contract and not treat her any different than any other client. Or even better, try to pass her off to another agent.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> Why didn't you do her butt lift for her,with YOUR boot up HER ass.


Believe me I would if she would return a text or a phone call.. I hate entitled little princesses. She lives at the back end of a golf course. Puts a sign in her yard that only her neighbors will ever see. She can't understand why her phone wasn't ringing off the hook. But she KNOWS best, the *******!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So I was feeling as though I may have over reacted to this situation. I was talking to my brother and told him the story and he asked my I hadn't told her to **** Off! He said I had no reason to feel bad, and if she was this shallow that she treated an active of friendship like this then I have no reason to feel bad.
Then that sentiment was reinforced by the phone calls and text I got back from this shallow self centered wretch of a human being. Basically, nothing was her fault. Everything was my fault. I didn't call her first (even though I did but she didn't answer). She didn't like my property description (event hough she had never said a word about it before). She didn't like the pictures (because I wouldn't use her pics, which were fish eye views that I refuse to use since they are misleading). Then she blamed our mutual friend (about whom I have told her to STOP putting in the middle). 
Then I got an email from her friend, the other agent, which for some reason she chose not list with. It came with 23 photos attached (which are basically the same ones I took) and the property description she wrote. I am very tempted to advise this other agent that she is in violation of the realtors' board's code of cinduct for improperly interfering with another agent's listing. And to boot she actually suggested I give her my password so she could make the changes herself.
All in all, she is just a horrible victim, I am supposed to feel sorry for her because she is just so upset. She paid me (actually my broker) $500 to list a property on the MLS, in order to sell her $500,000+ golf course property and save the $30,000 commission, yet still has the wherewithall to fly to Florida for the long weekend, and I am supposed to feel sorry for her? Like I said she is truly the self centered, entitled


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Having been screwed by realtors in the sale of two houses, I have little sympathy...not complicated sales but in both cases, the realtors wanted full commission after doing very little work, lowballed estimates of the house value, and in once case worked in cahoots with an appraiser to the extent that I lost about $20,000 on the house sale. Both were quick sales...one within a week and the other within two weeks. 

So, just do what every realtor does....screw the client.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

23cm said:


> Having been screwed by realtors in the sale of two houses, I have little sympathy...not complicated sales but in both cases, the realtors wanted full commission after doing very little work, lowballed estimates of the house value, and in once case worked in cahoots with an appraiser to the extent that I lost about $20,000 on the house sale. Both were quick sales...one within a week and the other within two weeks.
> 
> So, just do what every realtor does....screw the client.


So I am screwing her how? My broker was paid $500 to only list her property. We don't represent her. It is a listing only agreement, that I took out of friendship. I don't list houses at all. So pray tell, just how am I screwing my client?


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I used 'for sale by owner' to sell our house 11 years ago. The process you describe sounds a lot like what I did but I had zero interaction with any realtor. I paid $600 to get the listing on the MLS and for my page on the fsbo website. The photos and description on both were mine. 

Look, she may be the biggest ***** your side of the Mississippi but she DID pay for a service. You don't need to like her or even get along with her but she's entitled to get what she paid for. Do that and move on. That's it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Ynot, write her a nice email, tell her you no longer want to help her, give her back her money and cc it you your friend. $500 for all that drama?


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

aine said:


> Ynot, write her a nice email, tell her you no longer want to help her, give her back her money and cc it you your friend. $500 for all that drama?


Unfortunately it is not my money to return. She paid my broker, not me. She got a nice listing, complete with 20+ photos, but she is a control freak. Another lesson learned. I did a favor for a friend. I didn't like her to begin with. The few times I have met her I didn't like her. She gave me the impression of a gold digging entitled princess, which opinion she has only further confirmed.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Ynot said:


> So I am screwing her how? My broker was paid $500 to only list her property. We don't represent her. It is a listing only agreement, that I took out of friendship. I don't list houses at all. So pray tell, just how am I screwing my client?


Maybe you read the contract with the same comprehension that you read my post...I didn't say YOU were screwing her. Just be like every other realtor I've ever known-- don't have to do squat, just take the money and not return phone calls or emails...or call on a Friday late afternoon and leave an urgent message which you will then never return. 

Like your signature line...right up there with the realtor philosophy.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

23cm said:


> Maybe you read the contract with the same comprehension that you read my post...I didn't say YOU were screwing her. Just be like every other realtor I've ever known-- don't have to do squat, just take the money and not return phone calls or emails...or call on a Friday late afternoon and leave an urgent message which you will then never return.
> 
> Like your signature line...right up there with the realtor philosophy.


So maybe my comprehension skills seem lacking, but on the one hand you are saying I am screwing her, just like every realtor does, then you didn't say that and then you come back with I did screw her because my signature line...right up there with the realtor philosophy. Maybe you could express yourself in less cryptic and more clear fashion?


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Ynot said:


> So maybe my comprehension skills seem lacking, but on the one hand you are saying I am screwing her, just like every realtor does, then you didn't say that and then you come back with I did screw her because my signature line...right up there with the realtor philosophy. Maybe you could express yourself in less cryptic and more clear fashion?


I think you don't have a rudimentary understanding of verb tense or conjugation.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

23cm said:


> I think you don't have a rudimentary understanding of verb tense or conjugation.


No I understand verb tense and conjugation quite well. I am sorry you got screwed. Perhaps you should report them to the state? OTOH, I don't believe in screwing anybody, so maybe that's what I didn't get.


----------

